# Funny story



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We were having our nightly bonding time with Cholla last night. My husband (wearing shorts) was holding him, with a towel on his lap, reclining. Cholla ventured off the towel, and made his way down Bill's leg. At first, it tickled. Then he sprawled out for a while, one arm & one leg on each side of Bill's shin. It was sooo cute, I HAD to take a picture! So I tried to sneak up. As I got into position, Cholla spotted me. In his determination to get to me, he tried to RUN down Bill's leg. Not only did this NOT work, and he started slipping off, but it apparently stopped tickling as well. Bill doesn't yell, but instead has that "comedic high pitched yell" like Jerry Seinfeld. So he yelled "Aaahhh, his nails, his nails are so sharp!" To which, I just laughed. I mean, come one, he's just a baby! How sharp could they be? :lol: Then, all of a sudden, his playful yell had just a touch of panic in it. "Aaahhhh!! He's pooping! He's pooping!!" :shock: Well, I grabbed him quickly enough to put him back on the towel before any harm was done. Funny, now I know what Bill is REALLY afraid of. And I never did get that really cute picture. :roll:

But here are some others I did get...

Rarrr! I'm gonna scirtch yur legs!!








Then I'm gonna ball up 'cause you called me a poop monster.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: funny story and a cute hedgie


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

HAHAHA! That is an awesome story! :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That's hilarious! Good thing you caught the poop just in time! My boyfriend is still grossed out by being pooped on because we have a baby too, and he poops ever time he is held. When we first got him my boyfriend acted like it was the apocalypse when Phinneus pooped or peed outside his cage.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

lol, my boyfriend hates when Little Foot poops as well. I wondered what it is with guys and poop? That is a great story! We call Little Foot a poop monster too-- one of his few nicknames. lol Also, does your hedgie chew his leg hair? For some reason Little Foot tries to gnaw on my boyfriend's leg hair; its hilarious.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!  


Littlefootsmama said:


> does your hedgie chew his leg hair? For some reason Little Foot tries to gnaw on my boyfriend's leg hair; its hilarious.


That is so cute! I wish he would, but so far, no. However, he can't stand to pass by my bare feet without trying to get a little taste of toe. Aahhh - denied!


----------

